# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Если вы пытались перейти грань между жизнью и смертью...

## Marina...

*Если вы пытались перейти грань между жизнью и смертью, предлагаю вам принять участие в проекте.*

Меня зовут Марина Круглякова, я писатель, фотограф. 
Я делаю проект о людях, которые побывали по «ту сторону жизни», о тех, кто пытался покончить собой. 
Сделав этот шаг, на который решатся немногие, вы приобрели важные и ценные знания и опыт, которые недоступны другим людям. 

Вы и ваши знания и опыт могут помочь кому-то в трудные моменты – остановиться и не дать в минуты отчаяния добровольно уйти из жизни.  

Проект подразумевает фотосъемку и рассказ о себе.  Участие может быть анонимным – при желании вы можете не называть свое настоящее имя. 
Впоследствии планируются публикация фотопроекта в журнале и организация фотовыставки. 

Если вы согласны принять участие в проекте, позвоните или напишите мне.
Телефон: 
+7-968-490-78-11
E-mail: 
[email protected]

----------


## trypo

под указанные цели подходят лишь те , кто , незавершенно выбрав для себя переход "за грань" , выбрал все же остаться.
на вскидку здесь таких очень мало.

----------


## Marina...

> под указанные цели подходят лишь те , кто , незавершенно выбрав для себя переход "за грань" , выбрал все же остаться.
> на вскидку здесь таких очень мало.


 Не только. Это так же люди, которые пытались покончить с собой (совершили для этого определенные действия), но им, так или иначе, не позволили этого сделать (например, их спасли врачи).

----------


## Мертвец

А каков гонорар за эти откровения?

----------


## Marina...

> А каков гонорар за эти откровения?


 Это некоммерческий проект. Поэтому гонорара нет.

----------


## Traumerei

попытки самоубийства были,но не думаю,что они заслуживают внимания. у меня хобби раньше имелось...делать надписи на руках,как зарубки на деревьях. Если заинтересует-могу рассказать конечно.
А в общем человек ко всему привыкает, с чем можешь жить полгода-с тем и жизнь протянешь.
P.S. Почти 5 лет как в теме су...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Помню, лет пять назад было много желающих снять фильм. Теперь только фото? Где будет проходить выставка? Кто аудитория? На чьи деньги арендуется помещение? Это к какому-то событию приурочено (трудно, наверное, будет собрать зрителей без знаменательной даты)? По задумке это будет suicide inspiration или наоборот- превентивные меры?

----------


## Marina...

> Помню, лет пять назад было много желающих снять фильм. Теперь только фото? Где будет проходить выставка? Кто аудитория? На чьи деньги арендуется помещение? Это к какому-то событию приурочено (трудно, наверное, будет собрать зрителей без знаменательной даты)? По задумке это будет suicide inspiration или наоборот- превентивные меры?


 Насчет кино, не знаю. Мой проект - это фотосъемка и рассказ. Назвать конкретно галерею или выставочный зал, где будет проходить выставка, пока не могу.  На чьи деньги будет арендоваться помещение - тоже пока не знаю. Надо будет искать. Проект  некоммерческий, и его еще надо сделать. Не думаю, что это будет приурочено к какой-то дате. Насчет задумки - ни то и ни другое.

----------


## Гражданин

> P.S. Почти 5 лет как в теме су...


 В теме. Хы, улыбнуло.

----------

